# Diagrama de reparacion, radio Midland LXT500, LXT600 ?



## esdudosito (Dic 18, 2014)

Saludos, que estén bien; quería preguntar información del radio LTX600 y LXT500, Midland, diagrama esquematico, reparación,  y mas. Agradecería su atención. ...


----------

